# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  An Example of When Technology and Idolatry Mix

## Theocrat

It seems very odd to me how people can wait outside of a store for *days* and *hours* just to get their hands on a new product. Then, as I thought about it, I realized what it showed: modern-day idolatry. In ancient times, people would bow down to idols and worship them, a practice which we, in the 21st Century, would look upon as strange if we saw it done today.

However, we have that practice displayed each time a new technological product comes into the market. Instead of bowing down to an idol, we have something more subtle: excessive line-sitting. The sad fact is when people are confronted about why they wait in lines for long periods of time just to get some new gadget, those people usually are clueless about it.

Here is an example of that. The videographer interviews several people on the streets of New York City awaiting the new iPhone 5S. Their answers and behaviors are nothing short of amazing. It makes you want to shake your head.

----------


## Petar

Skimmed over the video. Who cares, it's not like they are hurting anyone. And honestly, they all seemed like good humored people who are able to laugh at themselves. I'm really not sure about the lady sleeping in the plastic bag though. Wake me up when iPhone fans form a government recognized church and start lobbying for $#@!ty laws.

----------


## Theocrat

> Skimmed over the video. Who cares, it's not like they are hurting anyone. And honestly, they all seemed like good humored people who are able to laugh at themselves. I'm really not sure about the lady sleeping in the plastic bag though. Wake me up when iPhone fans form a government recognized church and start lobbying for $#@!ty laws.


It's just a sociological reflection, from a Christian viewpoint.

----------


## Petar

> It's just a sociological reflection, from a Christian viewpoint.


It's all good in the hood.

----------


## phill4paul

There's a specific forum for addressing this issue: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...p?213-Religion

----------


## heavenlyboy34

You're confusing greed with idolatry, Theo.  It's politicians-and to a lesser extent celebrities-that people all over idolize-and very irrationally so.  And I mean greed as Augustine meant it-acquiring things just for the sake of having them.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Well, looks like we have figured out Apple's reason for introducing the new champagne color for its iPhone 5S. It's obviously a homage to the allegory of the golden calf. Theo, you might be onto something here.

----------


## cajuncocoa

or, maybe people just want a damned iPhone.

----------


## Theocrat

> There's a specific forum for addressing this issue: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...p?213-Religion


The main exhibit of my post focuses on a new product of technology and people's behaviors toward it, so my posting it in this sub-forum is appropriate.

----------


## angelatc

For some people, technology is a hobby.  I waited in line to get the new Harry Potter books when they came out.

----------


## Theocrat

> You're confusing greed with idolatry, Theo.  It's politicians-and to a lesser extent celebrities-that people all over idolize-and very irrationally so.  And I mean greed as Augustine meant it-acquiring things just for the sake of having them.


I disagree. The core of the issue is covetousness, which is idolatry (cf. Colossians 3:5). People covet new pieces of technology (like the iPhone 5S), and thus, it causes them to worship them, even to the point of waiting in lines for days and hours at a time just to have one. But I do agree that greed has something to do with it, if those people already own phones and must always have the next best thing, never being content with what they have.

----------


## torchbearer

mixture of idolatry and technology: http://www.amazon.com/The-Bible-Form.../dp/B0032UYGE6

----------


## Theocrat

> For some people, technology is a hobby.  I waited in line to get the new Harry Potter books when they came out.


For how long?

----------


## Theocrat

> mixture of idolatry and technology: http://www.amazon.com/The-Bible-Form.../dp/B0032UYGE6


Explain how that is an example of when technology and idolatry mix.

----------


## torchbearer

> Explain how that is an example of when technology and idolatry mix.


  worshipinga book as if it were god is idolatry.
mix that with a kindle device, and you have a mixture of idolatry and technology.

if god wants you to know him, he doesn't need a politically devised book to reveal himself.

----------


## phill4paul

> The main exhibit of my post focuses on a new product of technology and people's behaviors toward it, so my posting it in this sub-forum is appropriate.


  Everything in the realm of modern human existence seems to be an offense to you and your "gawd."

----------


## mad cow

You spend _how_ many hours and have made _how_ many posts on an internet website??

A *POLITICAL* WEBSITE??!!??

----------


## Theocrat

> worshipinga book as if it were god is idolatry.
> mix that with a kindle device, and you have a mixture of idolatry and technology.
> 
> if god wants you to know him, he doesn't need a politically devised book to reveal himself.


No Christian that I know of worships the Bible as if it were God. It is commonly understood that the Bible is God's revelation of Himself and His plan for the world; it is not accepted that the Bible is, itself, God. I think you have the wrong idea about that, torch.

----------


## Theocrat

> Everything in the realm of modern human existence seems to be an offense to you and your "gawd."


That's not true. Let me state for the record that there is nothing evil about having an iPhone 5S. Technology is a great thing. My criticism in this thread is how humans react to new advances in technology, in ways that reveal inner sins. The release of the iPhone 5S was just a case study in showing that.

----------


## phill4paul

> That's not true. Let me state for the record that there is nothing evil about having an iPhone 5S. Technology is a great thing. My criticism in this thread is how humans react to new advances in technology, in ways that reveal inner sins. The release of the iPhone 5S was just a case study in showing that.


  And that is a criticism that should probably be taken up in the "Religion Forum", no?

----------


## Theocrat

> And that is a criticism that should probably be taken up in the "Religion Forum", no?


It belongs here.

----------


## phill4paul

> It belongs here.


  Fine. Have it your way.

  No, the buying of electronics and the idolatry you attribute to it has nothing to do with your delusional belief in that which is just a figment of you imagination. The fay queen told me so. An army of sprites camped upon my laptop guarding it from all evil and sang in chorus that people such as yourself are self-aggrandizing idiots. 

  So there you have it. From the fay queen herself.

----------


## calendula

I don't know if I'd say it is idolatry really.  Partly I think it is an addiction, which is happening quite often now, and at younger and younger ages; and partly, I think it is a pride thing--being the first to get one so you can show it off to your friends and feel cool.

----------


## CPUd

It's the effect of perceived scarcity.  I remember when Nike Air Jordans were around $150, back when no other comparable shoe was over $50.  At the same time they were hitting the stores, a couple friends who were overseas during Desert Storm came back with some they bought in Saudi Arabia for $20.

----------


## phill4paul

> It's the effect of perceived scarcity.  I remember when Nike Air Jordans were around $150, back when no other comparable shoe was over $50.  At the same time they were hitting the stores, a couple friends who were overseas during Desert Storm came back with some they bought in Saudi Arabia for $20.


  I don't know that the issue of camping out is about perceived scarcity. It's about actual scarcity. Could be actual. Could be marketing. Could be some of both.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It seems very odd to me how people can wait outside of a store for *days* and *hours* just to get their hands on a new product.


Consumers. So...there is your answer.

----------


## Theocrat

> Consumers. So...there is your answer.


We're all consumers, so that doesn't change the object of my inquiry. Some consumers wait in long lines for days and hours for a good; other consumers do not. But both groups of people are consumers in one way or another. It's the former group of consumers that I was focusing on.

----------


## presence

So wait are you hear to discuss the science and technology behind Iphone?  






> The core of the issue is covetousness, which is idolatry (cf. Colossians 3:5).




2nd... religion forum.  Why is that so difficult?

----------


## Theocrat

> So wait are you hear to discuss the science and technology behind Iphone?  
> 
> 2nd... religion forum.  Why is that so difficult?


This is a sociological observation, centered around behaviors when it comes to technology, in general, but the iPhone 5S, in particular (as an example). So this topic is apropos.

----------


## mad cow

If you don't want to stand in line for days to buy an iPhone,don't stand in line for days to buy an iPhone.

This is the advice I follow myself.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> We're all consumers, so that doesn't change the object of my inquiry. Some consumers wait in long lines for days and hours for a good; other consumers do not. But both groups of people are consumers in one way or another. It's the former group of consumers that I was focusing on.


Yeah, I know what you mean. They are much like a cult. And the scwewy part is that these trinkets barely conform to the term "technology".

----------


## mad cow

> Yeah, I know what you mean. They are much like a cult. And the scwewy part is that these trinkets barely conform to the term "technology".


An iPhone is nothing but "technology".

----------


## Natural Citizen

> An iPhone is nothing but "technology".


It's a few scribbles on notepad combined with some hardware and wrapped in a shiny case. Connects to other things scribbled up with notepad. Big woop.

If we got popped with a solar flare tomorrow this igadget would be a glorified paper weight. Some technology _that_ is. My rotary phone would work though.

----------


## presence

> My rotary phone would work though.


doubtful

----------


## mad cow

> It's a few scribbles on notepad combined with some hardware and wrapped in a shiny case. Connects to other things scribbled up with notepad. Big woop.
> 
> If we got popped with a solar flare tomorrow this igadget would be a glorified paper weight. Some technology _that_ is. My rotary phone would work though.





> Technology (from Greek τέχνη, techne, "art, skill, cunning of hand"; and -λογία, -logia[1]) is the making, modification, usage, and knowledge of tools, machines, techniques, crafts, systems, and methods of organization, in order to solve a problem, improve a pre-existing solution to a problem, achieve a goal, handle an applied input/output relation or perform a specific function. It can also refer to the collection of such tools, including machinery, modifications, arrangements and procedures. Technologies significantly affect human as well as other animal species' ability to control and adapt to their natural environments. The term can either be applied generally or to specific areas: examples include construction technology, medical technology, and information technology.



Your rotary phone is *also* technology.If it got hit with a billion ton radioactive asteroid tomorrow and no longer worked,it doesn't negate this fact.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Technology (from Greek τέχνη, techne, "art, skill, cunning of hand"; and -λογία, -logia[1]) is the making, modification, usage, and knowledge of tools, machines, techniques, crafts, systems, and methods of organization, in order to solve a problem, improve a pre-existing solution to a problem, achieve a goal, handle an applied input/output relation or perform a specific function. It can also refer to the collection of such tools, including machinery, modifications, arrangements and procedures. Technologies significantly affect human as well as other animal species' ability to control and adapt to their natural environments. The term can either be applied generally or to specific areas: examples include construction technology, medical technology, and information technology.Your rotary phone is *also* technology.


Oh, I see what you mean. I wasn't being literal they way you are. What I mean is that in terms of technology it isn't anything special as far as technology _goes_.

----------


## Danke

Android kick Apples ass especially as it comes out before stupid iPhones.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Android kick Apples ass especially as it comes out before stupid iPhones.


I was thinking about getting a Galaxy. I don't know though. I think I'd feel like I was carrying around a man purse or something. Do they make small androids? Something that fits in your hand nicely that you can just put in your pocket?

----------


## Danke

> I was thinking about getting a Galaxy. I don't know though. I think I'd feel like I was carrying around a man purse or something. Do they make small androids? Something that fits in your hand nicely that you can just put in your pocket?


I have a Galaxy S4.  Sprint had a promotion, 2 for 1.  So only $100 a piece.  My last phone was a HTC EVO.  I liked that interface better, but Sprint is rolling out 4G LTE, a lot faster than the 4G on the EVO.

There are smaller phones, but the Galaxy is very slim and fits easily in a pocket.  I carry my man purse for fashion, not function.

----------


## phill4paul

> I care my man purse for fashion, not function.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Some people just enjoy the experience of it.  And some people just want to be "first".

I wouldn't do either.... but.... eh.  Live and let live.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Some people just enjoy the experience of it.  And some people just want to be "first".
> 
> I wouldn't do either.... but.... eh.  Live and let live.


I always just wanted to do that thing where you stand in front of the mirror and flex pose while holding the camera phone shamelessly taking a picture of myself. 


Scwewy.

I'm just kidding. I _probably_ wouldn't do that if I had one.

----------


## Cleaner44

I think it would be funny if someone with a ton of money bought like 10 of them and smashed them to pieces in front of those worshippers.

----------


## fr33

> It's a few scribbles on notepad combined with some hardware and wrapped in a shiny case. Connects to other things scribbled up with notepad. Big woop.
> 
> If we got popped with a solar flare tomorrow this igadget would be a glorified paper weight. Some technology _that_ is. My rotary phone would work though.


I have to disagree unless you're saying the iPhone is no better than other smart phones. Having access to the entire internet in the palm of my hand is an amazing educational tool; especially to people that don't sit at a desk all day.

On March 6th I saw on the twitter app that Rand Paul was filibustering Brennan and speaking against drone strikes, so I opened up the CSPAN radio app and listened to the whole thing until I went home in the evening. I was out in the middle of nowhere plowing a field. That is an amazing ability to stay informed that we have these days.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I think it would be funny if someone with a ton of money bought like 10 of them and smashed them to pieces in front of those worshippers.


Someone would have to be a pretty huge douchebag to do that.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Someone would have to be a pretty huge douchebag to do that.


Is Kludge still around?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I have to disagree unless you're saying the iPhone is no better than other smart phones. Having access to the entire internet in the palm of my hand is an amazing educational tool; especially to people that don't sit at a desk all day.
> 
> On March 6th I saw on the twitter app that Rand Paul was filibustering Brennan and speaking against drone strikes, so I opened up the CSPAN radio app and listened to the whole thing until I went home in the evening. I was out in the middle of nowhere plowing a field. That is an amazing ability to stay informed that we have these days.


I suppose that I was comparing it to technology as a whole. Not limited to phones in general. I was probably wrong to say it the way that I did. You're right. People are able to do things as never before with these devices.

----------


## Danke

> Is Kludge still around?


Regrettably, Amy has him locked in the basement, no posting privileges.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Regrettably, Amy has him locked in the basement, no posting privileges.


Hmm...the rumor I heard was that he fled this place on his own volition.  Your story sounds more plausible.

----------


## Danke

> Hmm...the rumor I heard was that he fled this place on his own volition.  Your story sounds more plausible.


Ya, Amy hijacked his account to spread that rumor.

----------


## green73

> Regrettably, Amy has him locked in the basement, no posting privileges.


Better then where you keep your women.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ya, Amy hijacked his account to spread that rumor.


Who babysits Terbolizard when Amy is posting here?

----------


## Danke

> Better then where you keep your women.


I want to know who filmed my place without my permission.

----------


## Petar

> I want to know who filmed my place without my permission.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I want to know who filmed my place without my permission.


My first guess is eduardo.  He seems to be fascinated with that kind of thing, and you in general.

----------


## Danke

> My first guess is eduardo.  He seems to be fascinated with that kind of thing, and you in general.


Actually it is the opposite.  I want to be a youngster who is multilingual living in Colombia.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Actually it is the opposite.  I want to be a youngster who is multilingual living in Colombia.


If most of his languages are as bad as his Russian, it's nothing to be jealous of.

----------


## Danke

> Actually it is the opposite.  I want to be a youngster who is multilingual living in Colombia.





> If most of his languages are as bad as his Russian, it's nothing to be jealous of.


Well, I have witnessed incremental improvements since he started posting here.

----------

